# Antidepressants and IVF drugs



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, I wonder if you can help please.
I am currently taking 75mg of Venalfaxine for my depression and am due to start my IVF cycle next month - I shall be on the OCP for 3 weeks and then merional and lucrin for stimming. Will the venalfaxine affect these in anyway do you know?
Thanks in advance
Catherine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Catherine,

These are fine to take together, no major interactions between any of the drugs. Good luck for treatment  

Maz x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Maz for all your help - it really is invaluable for us all.   
Catherine x


----------

